# Gyroscope



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Going to start a new hobby


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You will definitely be entertained for hours

LGD


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Will you be rigging your Gyroscope with flatbands or tubes


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Have fun. Navigational/stabilization gyroscopes were part of my everyday work life for almost 40 years. A front bicycle wheel with axle makes a fine large gyro to play with.

Below is a pic of the last type of gyro I worked on.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

pritty cool!


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Here is what we had;





 




These commercials dont show it, but mine also came with different inserts for the other end, like a small prong with a groove that made it do a tightrope walk on a string. 
There should be wizzers on Ebay from time to time.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Irfan that is cool. Now I want one. I remember them in the toy store when I was a kid. I forgot about wizzers, never had one.

Chuck S


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

When I was a kid, (a long time ago) we had wooden tops that you wound a string around and threw to spin. We use to play "Split the top" you would sharpen th top pivot point and armor your top with thumb tacks and throw at the other kids spinning top trying to hit and crack it.

Wow, I haven't thought about that in mamy many years. Thanks Irfan for bringing this old mind back to a fun time.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoa,we used to do the same thing Phil!. We called the pointed ones "Diggers" and we used to sharpen them up(sidewalk) and try to split the other guys top-so cool! The other tops were ball bearing tipped. Those were for school hallways and linoleum (much to Moms dissatisfaction!). Man, I haven't thought of that stuff in years! Maybe a new hobby re-found Phil? The wives will surely throw us out then!!!!! Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

BB Gallini said:


> Here is what we had;
> 
> These commercials dont show it, but mine also came with different inserts for the other end, like a small prong with a groove that made it do a tightrope walk on a string.
> There should be wizzers on Ebay from time to time.


very interesting commercials


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Powerball to strengthen/rehab your wrist
http://www.powerballs.com/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have one of those powerballs. The force it generates is amazing.


----------

